# Trolling motor advice



## caim (Apr 22, 2012)

Ok, i am looking at what people’s exp has been with different model minn kotas with pilot. Which model and what features prove to be most useful. I️ don’t mind spending money but don’t want to over spend just for the sake of saying i have it. 

Boat and known specs

21 foot Jupiter flats 
Boat weight dry no engine according to manufacturer is 1150blb
Engine 2005 Yamaha vmax 200 2 stroke ~550 lb
Max 70 gal tank
Fresh water wash down tank 
Plus people. 

All that to say i am on the fence about what thrust to get. Looking for opinions


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

There is a guide on Minn Kota’s website that will tell you the thrust based on your boats weight. You’ll need to measure from your bow to the water line and go at least 12” below the water for proper shaft length.

I bought a new 2017 Minn Kota Terrova iPilot in April of this year. Fished it 4 times over 4 months... Brain dead and broken steering collar. Over a month to get a warranty repair at Fox’s in Mobile.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/why-i-will-never-buy-another-minn-kota-ipilot-835722/

Talked to Andalusia Marine and they say that they all have problems, but Motor Guide is a dirty word in their repair department.

When mine takes a dump out of warranty my next one will be a Rhodan. They have better reviews on the hull truth. Same warranty. They send you a prepaid label for warranty work. Based in Sarasota. You have to call them to get on the backorder list. They are 2-3 weeks out on most models (as of last week). https://rhodanmarine.com


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

What lb thrust does your boat manuf recommend since this isn't about brand.

Keep in mind, anything that is a new model WILL have teething problems.

As for reviews on forums, you'll mainly hear the bad. Look up total # of members, add up negative reviews, figure % of that to total and see how bad the product is......


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

kanaka said:


> What lb thrust does your boat manuf recommend since this isn't about brand.
> 
> Keep in mind, anything that is a new model WILL have teething problems.
> 
> As for reviews on forums, you'll mainly hear the bad. Look up total # of members, add up negative reviews, figure % of that to total and see how bad the product is......


I missed the model you have experience with...? 

Teething problems suck 15 miles out (where I was when mine stopped communicating with my remote).

https://www.trollingmotors.net/blogs/selection/86933703-trolling-motor-thrust-guide


----------



## caim (Apr 22, 2012)

Ok, well i will def check out other brands and see how that pans out. But, the boat being 21 foot and roughly around 3100 lb with everything and 4 people on it, it says minimum 80 lb 36v. But was looking for peoples opinions as I have never owned one as far as 80lb vs 1xx lb motors


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

1 word: Rhodan


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

bukshot01 said:


> I missed the model you have experience with...?


2011 RT SP 80 owner. No problems yet. Sorry for ruffling your feathers.

OP, if you get replies from guides on what they use, might help your decision.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

kanaka said:


> 2011 RT SP 80 owner. No problems yet. Sorry for ruffling your feathers.
> 
> OP, if you get replies from guides on what they use, might help your decision.


I have the same model, about the same age. Whatever you get, buy an extended warranty. I've had my MK repaired about 3 times in 6 years but would buy another one.


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

Mine is a 36v, 112lb thrust. When it works, it works great. My 22’ boat loaded down is about 4500 pounds.

Look at the Rhodans, they put out more pounds for less volts because of the 3 blade prop.

bamachem has the next size up model boat from me and has the Rhodan 24v 80lb and says it works great on his 24’ boat. Hopefully he will chime in.


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

minn kota 60" 80# thrust no auto deploy... get extra hand held and batteries.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

For a big boat like you have, I'd personally go with one in the 101# area. You've probably already got to buy 3 batteries for the 80# units, may as well fully utilize those big batteries as a bigger trolling motor will push your boat better than a smaller unit.

I have a Minn Kota ST series (tiller style) 54# 12 V unit on my 17' skiff. A battery lasts all day, but does start getting weak after 1/2 a day and is totally spent if there's a lot of current, wind, or if I'm carrying additional gear (or people). I have a second 12 V battery that I will carry with me if tournament fishing or if I'm fishing multiple times in a week.

The GPS & Remote controlled units are really nice, but I wonder how bad they spook fish while in skinny water. 

One of the guys that I fish with has the latest Minn Kota's - it's 101# class and runs on a 36 V system. It's super nice holding you on a spot, or following a contour; however, I really think we miss a lot of opportunities when we're in 2' of water or less as I see a lot of mud trails and rarely see the reds.

Whereas, I sight fished a nice trout from the bow of my skiff on Saturday in some crystal clear water that was about 1.5' deep around 12:00 noon in the Sound. Trout was probably 20' in front of my boat and I don't think I would have had that opportunity had I been running a modern trolling motor.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

And to add to my setup, I also have the foot control for it. Nicer for me around docks, both hands on the rod instead of messing with the remote. Hard to be stealthy with the I-Pilot tho, noisy when adjusting direction.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I am receiving my 36v 72" Rhodan tonight. Mary from Rhodan said it would hold 15000lb worth of boat, more than what I need. But I rather have the extra power. I was going to go with the 112 MK. The Rhodan cost a little more but comes with things you would have to buy with the MK, like a RAM mount and a release mounting plate. Also the motor is Line-X sprayed if that matters to you.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

PCfisher66 said:


> I am receiving my 36v 72" Rhodan tonight. Mary from Rhodan said it would hold 15000lb worth of boat, more than what I need. But I rather have the extra power. I was going to go with the 112 MK. The Rhodan cost a little more but comes with things you would have to buy with the MK, like a RAM mount and a release mounting plate. Also the motor is Line-X sprayed if that matters to you.


Smart move, report back once you've used it for a bit :thumbsup:


----------



## 95Blitz (Apr 28, 2017)

I have MK Ulterra 112lb 72" shaft on my 24' Cape Horn, it hasn't failed yet, but it has came close to it. I have to pull and push it the last few/first inches onto and off of the ramp some times. But I won't drop another anchor ever.


----------



## caim (Apr 22, 2012)

95Blitz said:


> I have MK Ulterra 112lb 72" shaft on my 24' Cape Horn, it hasn't failed yet, but it has came close to it. I have to pull and push it the last few/first inches onto and off of the ramp some times. But I won't drop another anchor ever.


Are you talking about the deploy feature?


----------



## 95Blitz (Apr 28, 2017)

caim said:


> Are you talking about the deploy feature?


Yes.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

Love my 24V Rhodan. I have it on my 24ft Key West that's a 2700-lb hull, so about 4500-lbs on the water. The 80lb thrust with the Rhodan is fine.

BTW, their customer service and warranty response is second to none. Can't say that about MK.

https://www.thehulltruth.com/gulf-coast/872135-rhodan-vs-minn-kota-2.html


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> You've probably already got to buy 3 batteries for the 80# units, may as well fully utilize


Never seen that.......

The standard is :

101lb thrust =36V [3 Batteries]
80lb thrust = 24V [2 Batteries]


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

bamachem said:


> Love my 24V Rhodan. I have it on my 24ft Key West that's a 2700-lb hull, so about 4500-lbs on the water. The 80lb thrust with the Rhodan is fine.
> 
> BTW, their customer service and warranty response is second to none. Can't say that about MK.
> 
> http://www.thehulltruth.com/gulf-coast/872135-rhodan-vs-minn-kota-2.html


So what issues have you had that needed a warranty response?


----------



## atcra93c (Apr 18, 2017)

I have a 2017 Robalo 246 Cayman with my Rhodan 72" 36v trolling motor. Absolutely love it. Customer service is top notch. Had my drive sprocket strip on me...called Rhodan and had it shipped out on a Tuesday...they received it on Friday at 0945...got a phone call from Mary at Rhodan around 1100...it was fixed and shipped back out already. The replaced the complete steering unit and shipped it back to me. I have been out for several days and still have 4 beeps of power left. You can also choose black or white motor as both are saltwater.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

What is teething in terms of a trolling motor?


----------



## ABC (Apr 20, 2008)

Checking to see if anyone has installed a trolling motor on a Glacier Bay
I am considering installing the Rhodan 36V with an 84 in shaft on my GB 2665. Looking at the options, I am not sure that the front deck is sturdy enough to for this unit’s 120 lb of thrust. However, I could remove the windless and install it on the bow pulpit.
Any suggestions/recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## atcra93c (Apr 18, 2017)

Here in Dothan AL I had my Rhodan installed on my last boat (Key Largo) and the boat service dept had this bracket installed to help support and mount the motor. Just sending this an idea of what you may have to do. Good luck. Had my Cayman 246 out this past Saturday and my 36v Rhodan held me on spot until we gave up on the waves!


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

ABC said:


> Checking to see if anyone has installed a trolling motor on a Glacier Bay
> I am considering installing the Rhodan 36V with an 84 in shaft on my GB 2665. Looking at the options, I am not sure that the front deck is sturdy enough to for this unit’s 120 lb of thrust. However, I could remove the windless and install it on the bow pulpit.
> Any suggestions/recommendations would be appreciated.


I have a 2680 Coastal Runner and wouldn't even attempt to mount a trolling motor on it, but I suppose anything is possible. Clearing the hand rail, having enough clearance to stow an 84" shaft and finding room for 3 more batteries are the first thing that comes to mind. If you do it, please post pics. Good luck!


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

ABC said:


> Checking to see if anyone has installed a trolling motor on a Glacier Bay
> I am considering installing the Rhodan 36V with an 84 in shaft on my GB 2665. Looking at the options, I am not sure that the front deck is sturdy enough to for this unit’s 120 lb of thrust. However, I could remove the windless and install it on the bow pulpit.
> Any suggestions/recommendations would be appreciated.


Post over on THT. Friend of mine has a 37' Freeman cat with a Rhodan TM mounted on it and YES, it moves that big ass cat :thumbsup:


----------



## Brudda94 (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi I?m pretty new here, but I just mounted a 36V 84 inch shaft Rhodan on my new Cape Horn 24XS. Put the batteries in the CC. So far it works like a champ!


----------



## Brudda94 (Aug 24, 2017)

One more


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

salty_dawg said:


> I have the same model, about the same age. Whatever you get, buy an extended warranty. I've had my MK repaired about 3 times in 6 years but would buy another one.


Tried to get extended warranty about 18 months ago when I bought a Minn Kota, but at that time they did not have the service availble....still don't so far as I know. 
They do stand behind their 2 year warrant very well. Mine repaired 3 times and last time the only thing retained is the foot control, and that got a new switch. Everything else is brand new.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

kanaka said:


> So what issues have you had that needed a warranty response?


GPS board or something like that was having issues. The warranty turn around was very fast and I didn't have to do a thing as far as time or cost invested.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

bamachem said:


> GPS board or something like that was having issues. The warranty turn around was very fast and I didn't have to do a thing as far as time or cost invested.


So you ship the motor to them? Keep the original box to do that? UPS to ship?
Curious, the first thing I tend to do is toss the packing stuff.


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

kanaka said:


> So you ship the motor to them? Keep the original box to do that? UPS to ship?
> Curious, the first thing I tend to do is toss the packing stuff.


They ask you to keep the box the TM ships in for the two year warranty period. Kind of a pain because the box is huge. But it beats driving it somewhere for warranty work. 

If you have an issue they email you a prepaid label and you can have it picked up. They repair it and ship it back.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

:thumbsup: Good to know they'll tell you to do that with the box. 

Unless it's in the instructions, you know how that works sometimes with the alpha males.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

kanaka said:


> So you ship the motor to them? Keep the original box to do that? UPS to ship?
> Curious, the first thing I tend to do is toss the packing stuff.


Read the linked thread for details. 

Short version:

I bought the motor used, 3 months old. 1.5 years later I have an issue and call them up, fully expecting to have to order a part and repair it myself. They run the serial and see that I'm the 2nd owner. No problem, transferred the warranty, so I don't have to pay for parts - sweet. Upon describing the issue and letting them hear the beeps/growls over the phone, it needed to go back. All I could think was $$$$$. The asked if I had the box. Nope. 

No problem. They said they wanted it transported in a factory box with proper padding/packing so they packed up an empty box with the foam needed and sent it to me. Box arrived, I packed the almost 7ft long Rhodan in it and slapped the included label on the outside. The box was about 90" tall, and probably 24X"x14" at the base. Called Rhodan and they notified UPS to pick it up. Next day I set the box out and it was gone when I got home. About a week or so later, I had my repaired Rhodan back home. Turn around from first call to having it back was less than 2 week and that included shipping me the empty box.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Rhodan is known for outstanding customer support. They warranty the product and not the buyer like MANY companies do and they don't transfer warranties. AKA a way to weasel out of coverage if an issue arises.


----------



## NutJob (Mar 1, 2021)

ABC said:


> Checking to see if anyone has installed a trolling motor on a Glacier Bay
> I am considering installing the Rhodan 36V with an 84 in shaft on my GB 2665. Looking at the options, I am not sure that the front deck is sturdy enough to for this unit’s 120 lb of thrust. However, I could remove the windless and install it on the bow pulpit.
> Any suggestions/recommendations would be appreciated.


Following up on this. I now have the same question with a 2670 GB. Did you get anywhere?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

4 yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarssssssss agoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## NutJob (Mar 1, 2021)

Boat-Dude said:


> 4 yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarssssssss agoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Mmmmmhmmmmmmm
that’s why we have a search feature


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

he'll be here any minute now.


----------



## NutJob (Mar 1, 2021)

Boat-Dude said:


> he'll be here any minute now.


I can only hope. I’m waiting on the dock if you talk to him.


----------



## Dhowell (Feb 11, 2020)

Boat-Dude said:


> 4 yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarssssssss agoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Too funny...


----------

